# Pics of the Holiday stuff!



## Juneplum (Sep 6, 2005)

My sister just emailed these to me! I have NO idea where she got them, butI think i just came!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















the SAKS exclusives and Ornamentalism!


----------



## Gloriamgo (Sep 6, 2005)

OMG!! How come I don't get stuff like THAT in the mail? That's it, I'm going to the MAC store tomorrow to get on their list!!

So, is it really going to be only SAKS?  There isn't one around me, I don't think...if not someone here is going to have to let me know when they are doing the presale/preorder/reserving stuff or CP it for me!!  I'll die if I don't get something!!


----------



## niecypiecy (Sep 6, 2005)

The pics are from this website http://www.marisolrivera.com/wst_page7.html

docmaria posted them in this thread earlier today http://specktra.net/forum/showthread...1&page=1&pp=15

Everything looks just amazing!


----------



## Shawna (Sep 6, 2005)

These better be available in Canada because I swear I will never buy MAC again!  Are you listening MAC gods?  We need this collection in Canada, or I'm switching to Dior


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 6, 2005)

Dang it!!! I'm going to have to drive to Birmingham now lol! (that's the nearest Saks to me....meh.)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 6, 2005)

codeedit


----------



## leppy (Sep 6, 2005)

Yup thats been confirmed already, they are launching VGVI shortly and it will be in that palettte.

I think the red is the nicest, I would have much rather seen red, olive & teal or red, olive and something else as the bag/palette colours. I'm thinking of buying two of the VG palettes and gutting one to make a custom "favs" palette, or maybe I'll do that with the olive.. hmm. 

Anyway these look beautiful, but the fuschia is super ick. Thats good for me though as I can't really afford to buy too much and I know all the girly girls will go for that terrible colour and it will sell out first. LOL *runs and hides*


----------



## tracie (Sep 6, 2005)

I pray that this will be on the MAC site or in other saks incorporated stores (i.e. younkers) because there isn't a saks anywhere around here, and they don't have MAC on their website.


----------



## moonrevel (Sep 6, 2005)

Hahah, good thing those bags aren't as horrific as I was imagining.  *grabby hands*


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Sep 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tracie* 
_I pray that this will be on the MAC site or in other saks incorporated stores (i.e. younkers) because there isn't a saks anywhere around here, and they don't have MAC on their website._

 
Me too. No SAKS near me either.


----------



## Onederland (Sep 6, 2005)

AHHH YESSS this will be great! going to NY in December.


but i dont know about after splurging on clothes, ill have enough for all of them. Thank god i dont wear eyeshadow or colored lipstick. It saves me a bundle when new collections come out.


----------



## Dawn (Sep 6, 2005)

Those are so beautiful.  On a sad note, my Saks (one I found to be very nice and helpful shipping items to me) was on Canal Street in New Orleans.  I saw it was on fire the other day on CNN.  Very sad...  
Dawn


----------



## scissor_sister (Sep 6, 2005)

This is what I was expecting from MAC...
The packaging Is Amazing!!!
thank you June for posting this, I'm getting all of them and keeping them to myself.


----------



## arewethereyeti (Sep 6, 2005)

Pretty stuff


----------



## AgentLunacy (Sep 6, 2005)

I wasn't going to get the brush sets or eyeshadow palettes but they all look so nice!


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 6, 2005)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooo

*cries* its all too pretty...I cant afford this all....*cries some more*

much love Nina for posting <3


----------



## pinkmilk (Sep 6, 2005)

So is it JUST for saks? No other MAC stores?


----------



## procrastinator (Sep 6, 2005)

Wait, so are only the PALETTES exclusive to Saks?  I mean, the regular eyeshadows and stuff will still be available at MAC counters, right?  I'm kind of confused hehe...and also, would you be able to order the Saks-exclusive stuff from Saks online??


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
_The pics are from this website http://www.marisolrivera.com/wst_page7.html

docmaria posted them in this thread earlier today http://specktra.net/forum/showthread...1&page=1&pp=15

Everything looks just amazing!_

 
AH HAH!!! aww man i didn't see that they were posted here already! eep!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :spy: bad juneplum!!!


----------



## sigwing (Sep 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *procrastinator* 
_Wait, so are only the PALETTES exclusive to Saks?  I mean, the regular eyeshadows and stuff will still be available at MAC counters, right?  I'm kind of confused hehe...and also, would you be able to order the Saks-exclusive stuff from Saks online??_

 
The Saks site seems to not even have MAC on it, unless I'm doing something wrong.  I was hopeful, too, but it looks like my closest Saks is in another state so I don't know what to do!  Maybe we need to call & pre-order from just some random Saks if we can't buy online somehow??? damn


----------



## user4 (Sep 6, 2005)

i want i want i want!!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 6, 2005)

Um....*Orgasm*

Wow these do not look *NEARLY* as tacky as they sounded!


----------



## mima (Sep 7, 2005)

since the holiday lip and eye palettes have always been available at every counter for the past several years, i think they will be at regular MAC counters this year too. what i do think is that there will be a special (face?) palette that may be exclusive to SAKS. i know last year there was a SAKS exclusive set. (but it was available at the Bay in Canada) just my $0.02


----------



## banana (Sep 7, 2005)

I have to keep myself from drooling all over my computer.  This is my kind of collection.  I hope it comes out in Canada.  Though given my luck I'll probably be broke when it comes out.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 7, 2005)

its a lot prettier than that horrible hollidazzle collection thats for sure


----------



## FemmeNoir (Sep 7, 2005)

OMG I hated Holidazzle too! One of the few collections that I didn't buy anything from.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 7, 2005)

Oooh I really hope that it'll be available at every counter...they look great!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Sep 7, 2005)

OMG!!!!! Everything is sooooooooooooooooooo pretty!! I can't even decide what I want. I honestly don't think I'll have enough money for everything I want. =(


----------



## ishtarchick (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mima* 
_since the holiday lip and eye palettes have always been available at every counter for the past several years, i think they will be at regular MAC counters this year too. what i do think is that there will be a special (face?) palette that may be exclusive to SAKS. i know last year there was a SAKS exclusive set. (but it was available at the Bay in Canada) just my $0.02_

 
i agree, i think the first pic is the palette that's exclusive to saks. the rest of the collection should be available every where else. let's hope so.

on other things, why is there no "MAC" logo on the palettes? .... i'm a sucker for the brand, hahahaha i'd love to have the logo on those palettes.


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 7, 2005)

Shite and onions! (It's James Joyce's exclamation)

I completely agree with the poster who said they aren't nearly as tacky as they sounded. Just goes to show how scared of pom-poms we are...

Seriously: the bags look very luxe.


----------



## Sanne (Sep 7, 2005)

that's friggin gorgeous!!!! no christmassgifts for mty relatatives I guess, I just give em love in food-form


----------



## gis08 (Sep 7, 2005)

justt..too..gooddd.. aahhhh


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_Yup thats been confirmed already, they are launching VGVI shortly and it will be in that palettte.

I think the red is the nicest, I would have much rather seen red, olive & teal or red, olive and something else as the bag/palette colours. I'm thinking of buying two of the VG palettes and gutting one to make a custom "favs" palette, or maybe I'll do that with the olive.. hmm. 

Anyway these look beautiful, but the fuschia is super ick. Thats good for me though as I can't really afford to buy too much and I know all the girly girls will go for that terrible colour and it will sell out first. LOL *runs and hides*_

 
That's probably the color I'll buy! I need to see the red though..


----------



## lola336 (Sep 7, 2005)

this looks amazing..damn..im just paying off my cc bills for my skinfinishes.lol....grrr...

hey do u guys remember back when we first heard about asian print, tassels and crocodile and we thought.ick..grosss..lol..see how mac mamanges to make everything look amazing...damn them!


----------



## absolut_blonde (Sep 7, 2005)

I can't wait til we get a list of the shades in each palette. I'm sitting here trying to figure it out!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Sep 7, 2005)

Now all we need to see are pics of the Disney TLCs. I can't wait to see those!!!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Sep 7, 2005)

so do we know the colors in the palettes yet?  are they all re-promote eyeshadow colors? (i would assume they are!)  my luck, I already have them! LOL


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm really loving the palettes! 
Thank god it's only a 45 min. train ride to Saks in Boston.


----------



## shygirl (Sep 7, 2005)

Would it be terribly selfish and wrong to hold off others' holiday gifts until next year and REALLy spoil oneself, just this once?


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 7, 2005)

Are all those palleted full of eyeshadows? the colours look like glow in the dark type things!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shygirl* 
_Would it be terribly selfish and wrong to hold off others' holiday gifts until next year and REALLy spoil oneself, just this once? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
LOL!!!!


----------



## lah_knee (Sep 7, 2005)

those colors in the palettes look like no colors ive ever seen by mac! like that sky blue... that frosty yellow.... and a few others :O 

also i think the saks exclusives are the face palettes... and the brush sets come in different colors for saks as well i think. and the collection with the new lip gelees is a saks exclusive as well. everything else is will come out for all the rest


----------



## Dia (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like my christmas and birthday gifts have already been decided hahah.


----------



## velvet (Sep 7, 2005)

if they are saks exclusives can we order them from the saks site??


----------



## sigwing (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mima* 
_since the holiday lip and eye palettes have always been available at every counter for the past several years, i think they will be at regular MAC counters this year too. what i do think is that there will be a special (face?) palette that may be exclusive to SAKS. i know last year there was a SAKS exclusive set. (but it was available at the Bay in Canada) just my $0.02_

 
Thanks, Mima!  That makes sense!  I haven't been to the counter to ask about it yet, but knew I'd have a hard time buying anything over the phone from Saks.  I'll have to drop by & see what they have to tell me at the local Dillards.  I was stressing about Saks not having a good makeup selection online like Nordstrom's does.


----------



## roxybc (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_These better be available in Canada because I swear I will never buy MAC again!  Are you listening MAC gods?  We need this collection in Canada, or I'm switching to Dior 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Same here!!!  Crap, I want everything pictured!!!!


----------



## MacLover (Sep 7, 2005)

OMG!!!!  I want it all!  

Unfortunately I won't be able to go to Saks now (I use to go to the one in New Orleans) and buy my LE.  

I might just have to make a drive to Birmingham to get it.


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 8, 2005)

OMG this collection rocks!


----------



## niecypiecy (Sep 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_AH HAH!!! aww man i didn't see that they were posted here already! eep!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :spy: bad juneplum!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

haha - I posted it only because you said you were not sure where the pics came from - didn't mean to make you think it was bad - lol - your response cracked me up though


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 8, 2005)

lol nieceypiecey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was saying bad me cos i didn't read the other forum where the link was posted.. i was SO excited when i got the email i hightailed it over here to post the pics! hee hee.. no harm done at all love!


----------

